# [solved] Verschiedene Programme laufen plötzlich nicht mehr

## merlin2k

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche einige Anwendungen zu starten.

Wenn ich die betroffene Anwendung neu kompiliere läuft sie wieder.

Ich habe bereits 

```
emerge -uavDN @world && emerge @revdep-rebuild
```

 ausgeführt aber es wurden keine Anwendungen neu emerged.

Fehlermeldung beim starten von Inkscape:

```
 ~ $ inkscape

inkscape: Symbol `_ZTIN3Gtk6WidgetE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

(inkscape:8819): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

*** glibc detected *** inkscape: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000001a62540 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7fc43416819d]

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7fc43416a4c6]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x7a)[0x7fc43416c23a]

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6(_Znwm+0x1d)[0x7fc4344fea3d]

/usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1(_ZN3Gtk8MenuItem15add_accel_labelERKN4Glib7ustringEb+0x2a)[0x7fc43acb7e9a]

/usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1(_ZN3Gtk13RadioMenuItemC1ERNS_16RadioButtonGroupERKN4Glib7ustringEb+0xd1)[0x7fc43accec51]

inkscape(_ZN8Inkscape2UI6Widget5Panel5_initEv+0x286)[0xa5f896]

inkscape(_ZN8Inkscape2UI6Widget5PanelC2ERKN4Glib7ustringEPKciS6_b+0x264)[0xa61064]

inkscape(_ZN8Inkscape2UI7Dialogs13SwatchesPanelC1EPKc+0x88)[0x878e08]

inkscape[0x8c9135]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_create_instance+0x580)[0x7fc437fe6690]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0[0x7fc437fc9b9d]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_object_newv+0x240)[0x7fc437fca1e0]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_object_new_valist+0x300)[0x7fc437fcad10]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_object_new+0x9d)[0x7fc437fcaeed]

inkscape(_Z21sp_desktop_widget_newP11SPNamedView+0x1c)[0x8cbf1c]

inkscape(_Z11sp_file_newRKN4Glib7ustringE+0x4f)[0x63df0f]

inkscape(_Z19sp_file_new_defaultv+0x11a)[0x63e39a]

inkscape(_Z11sp_main_guiiPPKc+0x1f7)[0x634e87]

inkscape(main+0x34f)[0x634c4f]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7fc4341154a4]

inkscape[0x6342f9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00de4000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 686975                             /usr/bin/inkscape

00fe3000-00fe5000 r--p 009e3000 03:03 686975                             /usr/bin/inkscape

00fe5000-00ff6000 rw-p 009e5000 03:03 686975                             /usr/bin/inkscape

00ff6000-01a7c000 rw-p 00ff6000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

4169a000-4169c000 rwxp 00000000 00:0f 997                                /dev/zero

7fc424000000-7fc424021000 rw-p 7fc424000000 00:00 0 

7fc424021000-7fc428000000 ---p 7fc424021000 00:00 0 

7fc429613000-7fc429617000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7fc429617000-7fc429817000 ---p 00004000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7fc429817000-7fc429818000 r--p 00004000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7fc429818000-7fc429819000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7fc429819000-7fc429836000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3341062                    /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so

7fc429836000-7fc429a35000 ---p 0001d000 03:03 3341062                    /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so

7fc429a35000-7fc429a36000 r--p 0001c000 03:03 3341062                    /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so

7fc429a36000-7fc429a37000 rw-p 0001d000 03:03 3341062                    /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so

7fc429a37000-7fc429a47000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3323587                    /usr/lib64/libgvfscommon.so.0.0.0

7fc429a47000-7fc429c47000 ---p 00010000 03:03 3323587                    /usr/lib64/libgvfscommon.so.0.0.0

7fc429c47000-7fc429c48000 r--p 00010000 03:03 3323587                    /usr/lib64/libgvfscommon.so.0.0.0

7fc429c48000-7fc429c49000 rw-p 00011000 03:03 3323587                    /usr/lib64/libgvfscommon.so.0.0.0

7fc429e41000-7fc429e58000 r--s 00000000 03:03 3407329                    /usr/share/mime/mime.cache

7fc429e58000-7fc42a0df000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2902482                    /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache

7fc42a0df000-7fc42a744000 r--p 00000000 03:03 3402076                    /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache

7fc42a744000-7fc42bb87000 r--p 00000000 03:04 1443720                    /home/maja/.icons/JungleBlack/icon-theme.cache

7fc42bb87000-7fc42bb8c000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 959251                     /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0.5.3

7fc42bb8c000-7fc42bd8b000 ---p 00005000 03:03 959251                     /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0.5.3

7fc42bd8b000-7fc42bd8c000 r--p 00004000 03:03 959251                     /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0.5.3

7fc42bd8c000-7fc42bd8d000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 959251                     /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0.5.3

7fc42bd8d000-7fc42bdab000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 1040285                    /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.1

7fc42bdab000-7fc42bfaa000 ---p 0001e000 03:03 1040285                    /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.1

7fc42bfaa000-7fc42bfab000 r--p 0001d000 03:03 1040285                    /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.1

7fc42bfab000-7fc42bfb9000 rw-p 0001e000 03:03 1040285                    /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0.4.1

7fc42bfb9000-7fc42bfc0000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 1040359                    /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.0

7fc42bfc0000-7fc42c1bf000 ---p 00007000 03:03 1040359                    /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.0

7fc42c1bf000-7fc42c1c0000 r--p 00006000 03:03 1040359                    /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.0

7fc42c1c0000-7fc42c1c1000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 1040359                    /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.0

7fc42c1c1000-7fc42c1d6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3323589                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra.so.0.1.4

7fc42c1d6000-7fc42c3d5000 ---p 00015000 03:03 3323589                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra.so.0.1.4

7fc42c3d5000-7fc42c3d6000 r--p 00014000 03:03 3323589                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra.so.0.1.4

7fc42c3d6000-7fc42c3d7000 rw-p 00015000 03:03 3323589                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra.so.0.1.4

7fc42c3d7000-7fc42c3da000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3323880                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra-gtk.so.0.0.4

7fc42c3da000-7fc42c5da000 ---p 00003000 03:03 3323880                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra-gtk.so.0.0.4

7fc42c5da000-7fc42c5db000 r--p 00003000 03:03 3323880                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra-gtk.so.0.0.4

7fc42c5db000-7fc42c5dc000 rw-p 00004000 03:03 3323880                    /usr/lib64/libcanberra-gtk.so.0.0.4

7fc42c5dc000-7fc42c5e1000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3341068                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

7fc42c5e1000-7fc42c7e0000 ---p 00005000 03:03 3341068                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

7fc42c7e0000-7fc42c7e1000 r--p 00004000 03:03 3341068                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

7fc42c7e1000-7fc42c7e2000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 3341068                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so

7fc42c7e2000-7fc42c7ee000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3341038                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmist.so

7fc42c7ee000-7fc42c9ee000 ---p 0000c000 03:03 3341038                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmist.so

7fc42c9ee000-7fc42c9ef000 r--p 0000c000 03:03 3341038                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmist.so

7fc42c9ef000-7fc42c9f0000 rw-p 0000d000 03:03 3341038                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmist.so

7fc42c9f0000-7fc42ca1c000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3341035                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7fc42ca1c000-7fc42cc1b000 ---p 0002c000 03:03 3341035                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7fc42cc1b000-7fc42cc1c000 r--p 0002b000 03:03 3341035                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7fc42cc1c000-7fc42cc1d000 rw-p 0002c000 03:03 3341035                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7fc42cc1d000-7fc42cc26000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3337406                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

7fc42cc26000-7fc42ce26000 ---p 00009000 03:03 3337406                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

7fc42ce26000-7fc42ce27000 r--p 00009000 03:03 3337406                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

7fc42ce27000-7fc42ce28000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 3337406                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so

7fc42ce28000-7fc42ce3a000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3323323                    /usr/lib64/libelf-0.131.so

7fc42ce3a000-7fc42d03a000 ---p 00012000 03:03 3323323                    /usr/lib64/libelf-0.131.so

7fc42d03a000-7fc42d03b000 r--p 00012000 03:03 3323323                    /usr/lib64/libelf-0.131.so

7fc42d03b000-7fc42d03c000 rw-p 00013000 03:03 3323323                    /usr/lib64/libelf-0.131.so

7fc42d03c000-7fc42d03e000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3340891                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so

7fc42d03e000-7fc42d23e000 ---p 00002000 03:03 3340891                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so

7fc42d23e000-7fc42d23f000 r--p 00002000 03:03 3340891                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so

7fc42d23f000-7fc42d240000 rw-p 00003000 03:03 3340891                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so

7fc42d240000-7fc42d24a000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3000850                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7fc42d24a000-7fc42d449000 ---p 0000a000 03:03 3000850                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7fc42d449000-7fc42d44a000 r--p 00009000 03:03 3000850                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7fc42d44a000-7fc42d44b000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 3000850                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.8.so

7fc42d44b000-7fc42d454000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3000926                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.8.so

7fc42d454000-7fc42d654000 ---p 00009000 03:03 3000926                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.8.so

7fc42d654000-7fc42d655000 r--p 00009000 03:03 3000926                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.8.so

7fc42d655000-7fc42d656000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 3000926                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.8.so

7fc42d656000-7fc42d65d000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3000861                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.8.so

7fc42d65d000-7fc42d85c000 ---p 00007000 03:03 3000861                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.8.so

7fc42d85c000-

Emergency save activated!

Emergency save completed. Inkscape will close now.

If you can reproduce this crash, please file a bug at www.inkscape.org

with a detailed description of the steps leading to the crash, so we can fix it.

^C
```

Fehlermeldung beim starten von mysql-query-browser:

```
 ~ $ mysql-query-browser

/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin: Symbol `_ZTIN3Gtk6WidgetE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

(mysql-query-browser-bin:17314): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

(mysql-query-browser-bin:17314): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(mysql-query-browser-bin:17314): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

(mysql-query-browser-bin:17314): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

(mysql-query-browser-bin:17314): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000000af2cf0 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f78c6b6519d]

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f78c6b674c6]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_calloc+0xc0)[0x7f78c6b68d00]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_malloc0+0x21)[0x7f78c783c831]

/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_type_class_ref+0x2d8)[0x7f78c7d0d978]

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1(_ZN4Glib15ConstructParamsC1ERKNS_5ClassEPKcz+0xc2)[0x7f78c9888df2]

/usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1(_ZN3Gtk4VBoxC1Ebi+0x95)[0x7f78ca96e375]

/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin(_ZN19MGPreferencesEditor8addGroupEP17MGPreferenceGroupRKN4Glib7ustringENS2_6RefPtrIN3Gdk6PixbufEEE+0x39)[0x571439]

/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin(main+0x5a9)[0x4af679]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7f78c6b124a4]

/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin(_ZN3Gtk10TextBuffer8on_eraseERKNS_8TextIterES3_+0x51)[0x4acfa9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-006d9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3360667                            /usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin

008d9000-008e0000 r--p 002d9000 03:03 3360667                            /usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin

008e0000-008e6000 rw-p 002e0000 03:03 3360667                            /usr/bin/mysql-query-browser-bin

008e6000-00b09000 rw-p 008e6000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

40cf3000-40cf5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0f 997                                /dev/zero

7f78b8000000-7f78b8021000 rw-p 7f78b8000000 00:00 0 

7f78b8021000-7f78bc000000 ---p 7f78b8021000 00:00 0 

7f78be1b3000-7f78be1b5000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3340912                    /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f78be1b5000-7f78be3b4000 ---p 00002000 03:03 3340912                    /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f78be3b4000-7f78be3b5000 r--p 00001000 03:03 3340912                    /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f78be3b5000-7f78be3b6000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 3340912                    /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f78be3b6000-7f78be3c7000 r--p 00000000 03:03 3453765                    /usr/share/fonts/majas-fonts/Vera.ttf

7f78be3c7000-7f78be3d3000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948482                     /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be3d3000-7f78be3db000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948572                     /var/cache/fontconfig/acc285bc1956c3c4bc7afb41d537a85a-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be3db000-7f78be3de000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948570                     /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be3de000-7f78be3e2000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948563                     /var/cache/fontconfig/1da5937173ba4e86481f1f7b5fcb0789-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be3e2000-7f78be3f4000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948561                     /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be3f4000-7f78be568000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948560                     /var/cache/fontconfig/e78c669f47c893b12eed6a1fae94f1a8-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be568000-7f78be57a000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948485                     /var/cache/fontconfig/221fd1126b80b777db535aea535e87ba-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be57a000-7f78be5a7000 r--s 00000000 03:03 948477                     /var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-x86-64.cache-2

7f78be5a7000-7f78be5ab000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f78be5ab000-7f78be7ab000 ---p 00004000 03:03 3340970                    /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f78be7ab000-7f78^C
```

Ich habe eigentlich keine lust jetzt alle Programme auf Funktionsfähigkeit zu testen. Aber alle packete neu emergen ist auch sehr Zeitaufwändig.

Wer hat diese Fehler noch? Wodurch wird er verursacht? und Welche Packete sind betroffen?Last edited by merlin2k on Tue Mar 31, 2009 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Fehler durch. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-731537-highlight-opera.html

Zuerst ging der Opera nicht mehr. Kurze Zeit später nach ein paar Updates ging nichts qt-basiertes mehr (ganze KDE-Zeug). 

Fehlermeldung bei mir:

```
 Symbol `_ZTV6QFrame' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
```

Was mich jetzt aber stutzig macht, ist dass es bei Dir gtk-basierte Anwendungen betrifft. Ich weiß nicht, ob es irgendwie ein "binary incompatible USE-Flag" für die gtk gibt. Bei mir war's der Grund bei der QT (immqt).

Überprüf mal die USE-Flags für die GTK und bau die mal neu. Falls das nicht hilft, dann Inkscape neubauen. Falls das nicht hilft, keine Ahnung.

----------

## merlin2k

Also wenn ich die Anwendungen die nicht wollen neu kompiliere laufen sie wieder. Inkscape brauchte ich auch nur neu kompilieren und es lief wieder.

Es nervt mich nur das ich jetzt nicht weiß welche Anwendung läuft und welche nicht. Un einfach alles neu zu bauen find ich auch nervig, da es ja nicht alle Anwendungen betrifft.

Eben hatte ich den Fehler wieder bei pulse audio volume control:

```
 ~ $ pavucontrol 

pavucontrol: Symbol `_ZTIN3Gtk6WidgetE' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

(pavucontrol:3741): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `streamsVBox' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `sinksVBox' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `sourcesVBox' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `titleEventBox' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `noStreamsLabel' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `noSinksLabel' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.

(pavucontrol:3741): libglademm-CRITICAL **: widget `noSourcesLabel' not found in glade file `/usr/share/pavucontrol/pavucontrol.glade'

** (pavucontrol:3741): CRITICAL **: Gnome::Glade::Xml::get_widget(): dynamic_cast<> failed.
```

nach einem 

```
emerge pavucontrol
```

 läuft das jetzt wieder.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Ich habe bereits 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uavDN @world && emerge @revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Weil es kein @revdep-rebuild set gibt (jedenfalls nicht bei portage-2.2_rc28, welches ich momentan verwende). Es gibt allerdings ein /usr/bin/revdep-rebuild (ist im Paket app-portage/gentoolkit enthalten).

Laß doch mal ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 über dein System laufen.

----------

## Max Steel

Das set um genau das zu erreichen heißt @preserved-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## merlin2k

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Das set um genau das zu erreichen heißt @preserved-rebuild 

 

genau das meinte ich auch.  :Rolling Eyes: 

aber auch das gute alte

```
revdep-rebuild
```

findet die Packete nicht die neu gebaut werden müssen

----------

## merlin2k

nachdem ich weitere Programme entdeckt habe die neu übersetzt werden mussten habe ich mich nun doch zu einem 

```
emerge --emptytree --keep-going @world
```

 entschieden.

Neben 1056 reinstalls hat portage auch 3 updates gefunden, die ein 

```
emerge -uavDN @world
```

 vorher nicht entdeckt hatte...

Ich denke damit ist der Fall erledigt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Neben 1056 reinstalls hat portage auch 3 updates gefunden, die ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uavDN @world
> ```
> ...

 

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>        --with-bdeps < y | n >
> 
> ...

 

Versuchs das nächste mal mit 

```
emerge -uavDN --with-bdeps=y @world
```

----------

## merlin2k

ach ja, die build dependencies vergesse ich immer   :Embarassed: 

Danke!

----------

